# Just when you thought you knew EHX inventory



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So I'm on the EHX forum, and apparently there is a "Deluxe" Memory Boy on the way: http://www.worldmusicsupply.com/Electro-Harmonix-Deluxe-Memory-Boy.html

There is also a scaled-down Vocoder on the way called the "Iron Lung": http://www.effectsdatabase.com/model/eh/nano/ironlung

Dear lord, a vocoder in a 1590B box?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

ARGHH!! They discontinnued the Small Stone reissue!


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

It's got a Tap Divide control... Couldn't they have come up with that on the Hazaraï??


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> ARGHH!! They discontinnued the Small Stone reissue!


They may well bring it back should suitable OTAs and a redesign become available, but for now the CA3094 chip that the classic Small Stone relied on is in precariously short supply. Ultimately, though, I think their strategy is to migrate everyone to the Polyphase....which is not exactly punishment from God.


----------



## pixel (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm going to miss the big old steel enclosures.


----------



## elbandito (Oct 14, 2009)

pixel said:


> I'm going to miss the big old steel enclosures.


Me too... I've got three of 'em. But in all honesty, if the smaller enclosure ones sound the same as the old-style ones, i'm all for it. I'm tired of having to bring two pedal boxes to gigs just so I can accomodate my EH effects.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are some of the pedals that will sound exactly the same, and others than people have been less satisfied with, for whatever reason. Personally, I thought the original folded steel chassis was their signature and changing to the same cast aluminum enclosures that every other basement builder uses would be the kiss of death and erode their "brand", but boy was I wrong on that one! It seems that the the more compact footprint, coupled with a glut of new pedals with different levels of features (e.g., Memory Toy, Memory Boy, Memory Boy Deluxe) just made people want to buy a bunch of them to stick on their pedalboards.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> There are some of the pedals that will sound exactly the same, and others than people have been less satisfied with, for whatever reason. Personally, I thought the original folded steel chassis was their signature and changing to the same cast aluminum enclosures that every other basement builder uses would be the kiss of death and erode their "brand", but boy was I wrong on that one! It seems that the the more compact footprint, coupled with a glut of new pedals with different levels of features (e.g., Memory Toy, Memory Boy, Memory Boy Deluxe) just made people want to buy a bunch of them to stick on their pedalboards.


I do love EHX pedals, but honestly, I'm one of those people who have been waiting for smaller versions of things like the Deluxe Memory Man and the Deluxe Electric Mistress. Even the Small Stone and Small Clone were awkward to place because nothing could go behind them with their sloping chassis. I'd be quite happy with an all EHX board if I could fit them all _on_ my board!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, I won't do it this weekend, but I plan to make a photo-tutorial about how to do remote switching of Boss and similar FET-switched pedals. Those things are super-easy to adapt to remote momentary switches that will allow you to stick them out of the way and actuate them with a convenient little array of momentary switches that you could stick pretty much anywhere (e.g., like a little auxiliary power-bar-sized unit that sits at the side of the pedalboard and can be packed up into it post-gig) and place your more cumbersome EHX pedals up front where you need to be able to get at them.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I wish EHX could get a grip on their power adapter addictions. As they move to smaller pedals they seem to be standardising power supplies too but their big pedals are ridiculous.


----------



## elbandito (Oct 14, 2009)

mhammer said:


> There are some of the pedals that will sound exactly the same, and others than people have been less satisfied with, for whatever reason.





kat_ said:


> I wish EHX could get a grip on their power adapter addictions. As they move to smaller pedals they seem to be standardising power supplies too but their big pedals are ridiculous.


I've been wondering how voltage might affect some of their effects... i'd assume that it'd affect their modulation effects like the MemoryMan, Electric Mistress, and SmallClone more than say, the Graphic Fuzz or the Frequency Analyzer.

My G.F. and F.A. both require 40v and the M.M., i believe takes 24v. All the new ones, as far as I know, are capable of running on 9v... 

Any ideas?


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

Having a folded steel deluxe memory man i too find the size to be somewhat cumbersome, but at the same time i kind of like the old school look of the thing and the advantage size brings while adjusting knobs with feet... 

the size and style of there pedals was kind of there "brand" but i do thing the smaller enclosures are a step in the right direction for longevity as most builders are trying to stuff everything into small MXR size boxes these days. 

Its a pitty that the general consensus is that the XO versions don't sound the same as the original folded steel. I was waiting to replace my DMM with the XO but am not going to now. I have yet to A/B them so consider this statement second hand info... 

no matter what i still love my DMM and its the one pedal i can't see myself selling... yet


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Rwinder said:


> no matter what i still love my DMM and its the one pedal i can't see myself selling... yet


I thought the same thing about mine, but I ended up selling it after I got a DM-3 (again - I had originally traded a DM-3 for the DMM). I was dying for real estate and decided since most of my delay needs were slap-back, that the DMM was a bit of overkill. I'd like to get another one though, some day. Maybe one of the older ones.


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> I thought the same thing about mine, but I ended up selling it after I got a DM-3 (again - I had originally traded a DM-3 for the DMM). I was dying for real estate and decided since most of my delay needs were slap-back, that the DMM was a bit of overkill. I'd like to get another one though, some day. Maybe one of the older ones.


Yeah i have a couple delay pedals i would like to get and you might be right something might bump it for sure. There is just something about it keeps it around. 

I too would love to get and old one with the attached power cord. There is a youtube video comparing new vs. old DMMs. The old ones just have that additional something.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

the deluxe memory boy is cool... but to echo an already familiar statement, I just don't see myself parting with my old folded steel Deluxe Memory Man

I feel good when I look down at it on my board, and I don't think the new casings could ever do that. It's such a petty thing to care about what a pedal looks like, but one of the reasons it makes me so happy is how friggin cool it looks.


----------

